# Mason says Hi



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Awww, Hi Mason!

He's adorable, Bob. Lookit that face!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bob:

I am very glad for you that Mason is up & going and feeling good!

TR


BTW:

I noticed the flora is evident up there.

Are the mosquitoes as large as our West Texas hummingbirds?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

He's a sweetheart but I think the only thing he is saying in that first pic is "go away with that thing, I'm sleeping!" lol
I'm assuming he's all recovered from the surgery?


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

He's gorgeous!


----------

